# The Blakes and Bryan - Three Ravens



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I mentioned Norman Blake and his wife Nancy - and her cello - in another thread. Realized that a lot of you citified dudes never heard them. James Bryan was the fiddler member of The Rising Fawn String Ensemble. Here they play a version of Three Ravens.

https://www.yousendit.com/download/elNKMFhxU1BsamNPd3NUQw

mp3 -224KHz LAME. About 2 minutes.

The transfer has passed from LP to cassette tape to computer to CD-R suffering some deterioration along the way. Low signal strength on the tape, boosting it in the computer boosts the tape noise floor too. Ran a tapered low-pass filter to lower the noise some, which loses the upper harmonics. Oh well, it's only country, eh?

There is a whole sub-genre of country-folk string music from post-WW2 through the '70s that has morphed into something else - or died out, I'm not sure which.


----------

